# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Chronisch ziek:begrijpen en begrepen worden

## Agnes574

''Niet de 'kwantiteit' maar de 'kwaliteit' telt...een veel voorkomende uitspraak.
Maar wat als die 'kwaliteit' geen vanzelfsprekend begrip is???

Voor mensen die lijden aan een chronische aandoening is het begrip 'levenskwaliteit' niet vanzelfsprekend.
Verschillende fysieke en mentale klachten kunnen tot ernstige beperkingen lijden.
Bij vele chronische aandoeningen is het verloop van de ziekte bovendien nagenoeg onvoorspelbaar.
Patienten staan voor een leven vol onzekerheid en angst...''
(overgenomen van ME/CVS-documentatiecentrum)

Ik,Agnes,ben nu al bijna 10 jaar CVS patiente...en na al die tijd weet ik zelf nog niet eens precies hoe er nu mee om te gaan!!
Ik heb al heel wat ziekenhuisbezoeken afgelegd en ben er nog steeds mee bezig..pff..maar het lijkt wel of ik geen stap verder kom!!
Het enige wat me tot nu toe een klein beetje geholpen heeft was hydrotherapie wat ik vorig jaar gevolgd heb...maar nu heb ik eind november weer terug een afspraak in het ziekenhuis op de afdeling fysio en gaat er waarschijnlijk weer een hydrotherapie worden opgestart omdat ik weer even slecht,als het niet slechter is,ben als ervoor!!
Maar in het ziekenhuis zelf,bij de specialist inwendige ziektes kom ik ook geen stap vooruit..ze vragen iedere keer hoe 't nu gaat,wat de klachten zijn,of er iets verandert is,etc...ik sta ook ingeschreven voor het CVS-centrum....al zeker 3 jaar ondertussen(blijkbaar is de wachtlijst MEGA-LANG!!!),maar tot nu toe heb ik het gevoel dat er gewoon helemaal NIETS gedaan wordt aan mijn klachten....hoe kan ik dan zelf begrijpen wat er me scheelt????

Nu is mijn vraag;
1.zijn er meer mensen hier die kampen met een chronische ziekte,en hoe gaan die er daar mee om????

2.hoe ga je,als chronisch zieke,om met je omgeving en je omgeving met jou???
(ik krijg veel begrip,maar ook veel onbegrip...hoe ga je daar mee om en hoe leg je bijv je partner/gezin/familie uit wat er je scheelt...als je er zelf niet veel van snapt en enkel maar klachten en problemen kunt opsommen???)

Ik hoop op reacties,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie,

Ten eerste vind ik t super dat je weer eens een eigen post post!  :Wink:  

*1.zijn er meer mensen hier die kampen met een chronische ziekte,en hoe gaan die er daar mee om????
2.hoe ga je,als chronisch zieke,om met je omgeving en je omgeving met jou???
(ik krijg veel begrip,maar ook veel onbegrip...hoe ga je daar mee om en hoe leg je bijv je partner/gezin/familie uit wat er je scheelt...als je er zelf niet veel van snapt en enkel maar klachten en problemen kunt opsommen???)*
Zoals je weet heb ik ook wat aardige klachten op chronisch gebied :Frown:  ... Bij mij is het geval dat ze van me ooronstekingen wel weten wat het is en dat het chronisch is. Maar van veel chronische klachten weten ze ALLEEN dat ze chronisch zijn, maar verder??? :Confused:  Dat geeft een groot probleem met het vinden met goede medicatie. Inmiddels na 3 jaar hebben ze wel gevonden waar mijn duizeligheid weg kwam> een stoornis in het evenwicht, hier heb ik nu ook goede medicatie voor. Zou ik deze medicatie niet slikken, zou ik regelmatig flauwvallen en met moeite halve dagen naar school kunnen. 
Maar nog vele chronische klachten zijn nog verre weg van duidelijk!
Dit wekt natuurlijk veel onbegrip op, bij mezelf, me omgeving, school en ook bij een aantal artsen (mijn huisarts). 
Dat er geen oplossing nog verklaring is enkel dat het chronisch is, lijkt voor veel genoeg om te roepen dat het aanstellerij is. Het onbegrip komt denk ik vooral omdat men de klacht niet zien, je kan niet aan de buitenkant zien hoe je je voelt, dat er iets markeert. Zolang ze het zien is er geen bewijs en is het dus onbegrip omdat het voor hun heel onwerkelijk is. Het mag dan nog wel excuus zijn, maar denk dat t zo wel inelkaar steekt. Eigenlijks zouden ze je op je woord moeten geloven, maarjah we leven nou eenmaal in een harde wereld!
Hoe ikzelf ermee omga? ik probeer te kijken naar de dingen die ik wel kan, me rust leren in te plannen! soms erger ik me er helemaal aan en wordt ik knetter van me zelf, maar weet dat het iets is waar ik mee zal mogen leren leven. Maarjah denk dan ook wel eens... hoe kan ik ermee leren omgaan als ik niet weet wat het is? Hoe kunnen me artsen wel roepen dat het chronisch is maar niet vertellen wat het is?
Hoe mijn omgeving ermee omgaat? School gaat er ronduit vol zeer grote onbegrip mee om! Thuis is iets wat bij me hoort... Bij me vriend en fijne vrienden, haal ik veel begrip!
Ik zelf probeer de last voor me omgeving zo laag mogelijk te houden, en zet daarbij me af en toe te veel op zij. Maar daar werk ik aan!

hoop dat je iets aan me reactie hebt meis! 
Dikke knuffel!
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,
merci voor je reactie!

Ik herken heel veel in wat je schreef...
idd;omdat je vaak de klachten niet kan zien is er heel veel onbegrip en word je al snel als aansteller bestempelt...maar dat heb ik na al die jaren al achter me gelaten...denken ze er zo over:awel,ze doen maar...ik weet wel beter!

Ik probeer er zelf ook zo goed mogelijk mee om te gaan en naar mijn lichaam te luisteren,maar soms is het idd om knettergek van te worden:ik wil er vanaf,ik wil een gewoon leven...en aanvaarden dat het chronisch is en 'je moet er maar mee leren leven' is soms heel makkelijk gezegd,maar héél moeilijk te 'verteren'!

Wat ik voornamelijk héél vervelend is het omgaan met de ziekte én gezin...hoe leg je je partner uit wat je hebt als je 't zelf amper weet???
Ik kan hem mijn klachten blijven vertellen,maar voor hem is het ook allemaal heel moeilijk te begrijpen!
Ik kan dan ook heel goed begrijpen dat er mensen met een chronische ziekte zijn die juist daardoor hun partner verliezen of in een 'sociaal isolement' terecht komen...en dat vind ik heel erg jammer!!

Ook ik 'verberg' mijn klachten vaak voor mijn omgeving om ze er niet teveel mee te belasten...waardoor ik mezelf dan idd achterstel...maar dat is toch ook weer niet goed dan voor mezelf en mijn gezondheid...daardoor kom ik dan ook in een soort vicieuze cirkel terecht...één die me niet goed doet!

Ik weet écht niet hoe er mee om te gaan...de ene dag gaat het beter als de andere,maar het is écht om zot van te worden.....
-zelf niet precies weten wat je hebt
-met 'onverklaarbare' klachten zitten
-weinig tot geen hulp van specialisten krijgen
-en die onzekerheid;gaat 't ooit weg,word't iets beter of gaat het nog slechter worden....zucht!!

Allee,sterkte Petra en nogmaals merci voor je reactie!!

knuf,Ag XXX

----------


## crestfallensoul

Zo dan..... moest ff opzoeken wat de uitdrukking inhield....'CVS patiente'

Ik begrijp nu dan ook waarom het zo moeilijk is om dat uit te leggen, het is immers 'Niet zichtbaar'.


Door het wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar diverse aspecten van CVS hebben wij meer inzicht gekregen in het ontstaan van CVS. Op het moment dat CVS vastgesteld wordt, is er geen lichamelijke verklaring voor de klachten meer te vinden. Wel gaan we er van uit dat er een lichamelijk beginpunt kan zijn (bijv. een infectie, een operatie, een bevalling ). Soms ook kunnen de klachten begonnen zijn na een belangrijke gebeurtenis in iemands leven (bijvoorbeeld overlijden van een naaste, verhuizing, een andere baan,). Als de klachten lang bestaan is vaak niet meer te achterhalen waarmee de klachten begonnen zijn. In de loop van de tijd zijn er andere factoren ontstaan die de huidige klachten instandhouden. Een behandeling is meestal gericht op deze instandhoudende factoren.

Kan dus zijn dat je niet eens meer wéét wat het oorspronkelijke probleem was en dat maakt het erg moeilijk lijkt me.
Maar de Hydro-behandeling..... wat houdt dat in en wát is het voordeel daarvan ........

Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Peter,
Hydro-therapie houdt niets meer en minder in dan oefeningen doen in warm water onder begeleiding van een fysiotherapeut!
Het is bedoeld om langzaamaan je fysieke conditie weer een beetje op te bouwen...wat dan weer goed is voor je uithouding met betrekking tot CVS;Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## crestfallensoul

Okee Agnes, dat maakt al wel wat duidelijk, ander vraagje,
in dit topic ben je op zoek naar andere voeding voor je 'Totale?' probleem of...?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1926

Je hebt er verder niet meer gereageerd, werkt het nu of...... nog niets verder?

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Peter,
Ik denk dat ik je laatste vraag juist deels beantwoord heb onder 'prikkelbaardarmsyndroom'.
Verder zoek ik nog steeds zoveel mogelijk info op over 'moemakend' voedsel en 'energie' voedsel...ik doe namelijk alles en heb er alles voor over om niet altijd zo uitputtend moe te zijn!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes en Petra,

Ik vind het echt heel vervelend voor jullie dat jullie zoveel ongebrip van de buitenwereld krijgen!
Aan de buitenkant van iemand die chronisch ziek is zie je vaak ook niet dat diegene zo ziek is, dus dat is voor veel mensen dan onbegrijpelijk.
Mensen weten vaak niet wat het is en weten dan niet hoe ze moeten reageren, of ze willen het niet horen omdat ze bang zijn dat ze het zelf later krijgen of ze denken dat het besmettelijk is en sommige doen dan gewoon alsof je als chronisch zieke invalide bent. 
Tenminste dat is een beetje hoe ik het zelf ervaar met sommige van mijn klachten, wat ik heb gezien toen ik een dag met gehandicapte kindjes meeging op 'schoolreisje' en dat is hoe ik zie hoe andere mensen op mijn beste vriendin (ME,Fibromyalfie) of mijn broertje (PDD-NOS) reageren.
Ik vind het heel jammer, want het kan ook anders! Ik in elk geval kijk door dat 'onzichtbare' heen en dat zouden meer mensen moeten doen!
Heel veel sterkte dames!!!

Liefs Luuss

----------

